# Sir Vape Weekend Celebrations



## Sir Vape (21/11/14)

In celebration of BIG GUY's (Craig) birthday (he's old), Sir Vape is selling all Rocket Fuel at discounted prices from Fri 4:00pm until Sunday 4:00pm.

Go get it: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rocket-fuel


----------



## Marzuq (21/11/14)

Sir Vape said:


> In celebration of BIG GUY's (Craig) birthday (he's old), Sir Vape is selling all Rocket Fuel at discounted prices from Fri 4:00pm until Sunday 4:00pm.
> 
> Go get it: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/rocket-fuel
> 
> View attachment 15832



Great stuff !!!


----------



## BigGuy (21/11/14)

Who you calling old HOBBIT ie: very very small person lol


----------



## eviltoy (21/11/14)

If only it didnt have alcohol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BigGuy (21/11/14)

@eviltoy Yeah dude sorry, but hey we respect people enough to be honest about the alcohol. But not long to wait until our SIR VAPE range launches and let me tell you, you are gonna love it and the best thing is it is alcohol free.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## eviltoy (21/11/14)

Cool looking forward to that


----------



## Marzuq (21/11/14)

BigGuy said:


> @eviltoy Yeah dude sorry, but hey we respect people enough to be honest about the alcohol. But not long to wait until our SIR VAPE range launches and let me tell you, you are gonna love it and the best thing is it is alcohol free.


Yes @BigGuy I'm keeping a keen eye out for this range. They hype has got me very interested

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (22/11/14)

Sir Vape said:


> In celebration of BIG GUY's (Craig) birthday (he's old), Sir Vape is selling all Rocket Fuel at discounted prices from Fri 4:00pm until Sunday 4:00pm.
> 
> Happy birthday!  - ordered two bottles of "Rocket Blend" last night and a small "Ol River" tester - really excited to try this juice which I've heard such good things about! Also cool that our local Vendors are offering such great variety, both local & imported (I'm guessing delivery to CT on Monday so will have to be patient this weekend).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (23/11/14)

Not much longer to go for the ROCKET FUEL VAPES juice special it ends at 4pm.


----------



## KB_314 (23/11/14)

BigGuy said:


> Not much longer to go for the ROCKET FUEL VAPES juice special it ends at 4pm.


What's the regular price for the 30ml bottle?


----------



## BigGuy (23/11/14)

R220 for a 30ml.


----------



## KB_314 (23/11/14)

BigGuy said:


> R220 for a 30ml.


That is a great price and more than reasonable! And still you discounted it this weekend. Looking forward to the bottles I ordered and will def be back for more if its anything as good as I've heard.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape (23/11/14)

The special has closed guys. Thanks for all the support. Orders are packed and will go off in the morning


----------



## KB_314 (25/11/14)

KB_314 said:


> That is a great price and more than reasonable! And still you discounted it this weekend. Looking forward to the bottles I ordered and will def be back for more if its anything as good as I've heard.


Thank you Sir Vape - my Rocket Blend and Ol River arrived today, on time and in good shape! I will let you know what I think of the juices once I've tried them out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (25/11/14)

Awesome bro. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 1


----------

